
Japanese flu drug 'clearly effective' in treating coronavirus, says China - HarryHirsch
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/japanese-flu-drug-clearly-effective-in-treating-coronavirus-says-china
======
wyclif
"Says China." As if you can believe anything China says. The only thing that
Master Xi's Middle Kingdom is interested in promoting is government
propaganda.

------
gus_massa
Is there a link to the research article/preprint?

